# Amazing Race OAD 1/13/2008 *SPOILERS*



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Nate and Jen - don't let the door hitcha on the whiney, crying, *****y ass on the way out 

So glad they're gone. Go TK and Rachel!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I was really pumped for the kid and his grandpa. That was cool to see.

"We just didn't want to be the schmucks eliminated on the first week."



That car ride was crazy. I would have freaked out.


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow... this is scary. A final 3 I can actually live with. I wouldn't be upset if any of them won, although because of Gramps' creepy factor and Dad's jerkstore factor, I am pulling for TK and Rachel. Even if she should have risked burning her mouth on the tea... it's a RACE, people!!! How those two ARE so laid back about the whole thing. It would be kinda cool to see an "older" person win though, even if it's just half of team. As long as Whiney Mc*****ies are gone, I'm happy.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

What was that car place for in the first place?!?! It wasn't like they just built it for the race... it served some purpose. But for what? 

"You were mean to me on my birthday. WAAAAAAHHHHHH!"


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Kick ass. Rachel put it best; something like, "she is acting like we're doing something to her personally."

And Jen, if you're working so hard and sweating your asses off, and TK & Rachel are lollygagging through the race, and they're _still_ beating you...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I just wish they had been gone last week instead of the Goths. Gonna be a GREAT finale!


----------



## tjramsey (Nov 28, 2002)

"Woo Hoo!"

We had to pause when we realized who would be eliminated to say that a few times, which the snoozing dogs found annoying.

Rooting for T.K. and Rachel, but can live with any of them winning.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Did you hear the kid (with grandpa) say he loved "Thai food" when he found out they were going to "Taiwan"

Good riddance to the blond and her P***y whipped boyfriend!


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Add me to the chorus of people who are glad Nate and Jen are gone. I wonder if she really did have a meltdown and they just didn't air it. I know that's probably not a nice thing to say, but after all, she is Jen.  

Looking forward to next week.

deb


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

omnibus said:


> Did you hear the kid (with grandpa) say he loved "Thai food" when he found out they were going to "Taiwan"
> 
> Good riddance to the blond and her P***y whipped boyfriend!


I thought he was joking, but then he said "I have a few Thai friends too" 

She (Jen) had some weird comments at the end about not focusing on their relationship on the race. 
HELLO? is anybody home? You don't attempt to fix a failing relationship on TAR!!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

omnibus said:


> Did you hear the kid (with grandpa) say he loved "Thai food" when he found out they were going to "Taiwan"


That was Nate, wasn't it? I especially liked that they followed it by Ron saying "we know our competition is really smart".

I agree with the others who said that I wouldn't really be upset with any of the remaining teams winning it.

I've been worried that they've been showing Jen getting so upset with never coming in first because they would finally come in first on the final leg. I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

getbak said:


> That was Nate, wasn't it? I especially liked that they followed it by Ron saying "we know our competition is really smart".
> 
> I agree with the others who said that I wouldn't really be upset with any of the remaining teams winning it.
> 
> I've been worried that they've been showing Jen getting so upset with never coming in first because they would finally come in first on the final leg. I'm glad I was wrong.


I think it was Nate, as well. I think he also said he had some Thai friends. They also had trouble with the pronunciation of Taipan.


----------



## zaknafein (Jul 17, 2001)

Steve_Martin said:


> I thought he was joking, but then he said "I have a few Thai friends too"
> 
> She (Jen) had some weird comments at the end about not focusing on their relationship on the race.
> HELLO? is anybody home? You don't attempt to fix a failing relationship on TAR!!


I think the quote was something like..."I don't know much about Taiwan, but I like T(h)ai food".... 

Jen reminds me of someone I work with, ironically also named Jenn--completely self-absorbed, and a total drama queen. it's uncanny.

This and last week's episodes are the first two TAR episodes I've seen _ever_. Reality TV isn't normally my thing, but I've found them pretty enjoyable.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I think it was Nate, as well. I think he also said he had some Thai friends. They also had trouble with the pronunciation of *Taipan*.


Taipei


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Best elimination in a while. Now Nate and Jen can go have Thai food at the loser's lounge. On her birthday? What a shame.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

BOOOOOOYAAAAAAA!!!!

The place where they rode on the car teeter totter and the underwater jeep was a stunt driving place for the person who asked. 

I was on pins and needles through the whole episode hoping for TK and Rachel to make up th time. I was rewarded for my patience. 

Not to be mean to old people, but look at who's left. TK and Rachel, Don and Nick, and Christina and Ron. Does seem to give the two 20-somethings an advantage, doesn't it?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

zaknafein said:


> This and last week's episodes are the first two TAR episodes I've seen _ever_. Reality TV isn't normally my thing, but I've found them pretty enjoyable.


Do yourself a favor and go back and watch all the season (except Family Edition). Every season is phenomenal.

I cheered like a maniac and the camera cut to Nick and Don coming up to the mat!! What an episode! Nate and Jen broke one of the cardinal sins of the Amazing Race-never take a bus unless you HAVE to.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> Kick ass. Rachel put it best; something like, "she is acting like we're doing something to her personally."
> 
> And Jen, if you're working so hard and sweating your asses off, and TK & Rachel are lollygagging through the race, and they're _still_ beating you...


That attitude from Jen sounds so much like Phil Helmuth or Mike Matusow! 

One more on the I'm Glad They're Gone list. Though I would have really liked to have the Goths still in it instead of Nick & Donald. I do prefer N&D over Nate and Jen, but something about the kid rubs me the wrong way and Grandpa - though some think it's "old man cute" - just creeps me out.

And I wonder how hard it is to get good directions in Taipei when you pronounce it Tep-eye? What a knob. Good riddance.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

[jen]damn it[/jen]


----------



## tjramsey (Nov 28, 2002)

getbak said:


> That was Nate, wasn't it? I especially liked that they followed it by Ron saying "we know our competition is really smart".
> 
> I agree with the others who said that I wouldn't really be upset with any of the remaining teams winning it.
> 
> I've been worried that they've been showing Jen getting so upset with never coming in first because they would finally come in first on the final leg. I'm glad I was wrong.


Yes, that was Nate; I WANTED to believe he was just joking, seeing if Jen would correct him; but I think he really thought he'd get Thai food in Tiawan.

And I was extremely worried that was the narrative they were weaving, I was sure we'd hear Phil discussing with Jen how they came in first when it really counted.... SO happy I was wrong about that, too.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one shaking my head at the "Thai Food" thing... An un-farewell Jen and Nate. I had to laugh at that shot of them at the end, they're both crazy.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I'm real happy with the outcome last night. 

My preference for winner would be:

1. Christine and Dad

2. Don and Grandson

3. TK and Girlfriend (they've made too many mistakes for me to really root for them.)


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> Do yourself a favor and go back and watch all the season (except Family Edition). Every season is phenomenal.


While the Family Edition was definitely not as good as the rest it still had a few good moments. Like cheering for anything bad that happened to the Weaver family.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm pulling for the kid and grandpa. Them or dad and daughter. I'm not a big fan of TK and Rachel.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I will be happy with any of the final 3 winning. Thank goodness it will not be Nate and Jen. Too many mistakes and too much complaining/worrying about other teams and not about yourself. Big shock they feel they ruined their relationship!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

The best moment, a birthday Jen will never forget, is Jen picking her wedge at the stunt car place....classy girl there....


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

andyw715 said:


> The best moment, a birthday Jen will never forget, is Jen picking her wedge at the stunt car place....classy girl there....


I noticed that too! Funny!

THANK GOD that they are gone! I am pulling for TK and Rachael. I like how cool they have run the race.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

As most have said, I'd be cool with any of the three winning. Loved Phil saying at the description of the underwater part of the stunt competition, paraphrasing, "If they make it through alive...."

Love the expression of the others (especially Jen) when TK and Rachel were first abord the plane and then aboard the train. Also loved Jen's meltdown on the streets of Taipai, and the expression of everyone around them...all I could think of is "ugly American"


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

The Family Edition is like ice cream: it will revigorate and enjuvenate you.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Remember a few weeks back when Jen complained to Christine that she had already came in first and it was her (Jen's) turn?

Ahhhhhh good times, good times...... 

Seriously I was/am completely mystified at the concept of being upset with OTHER TEAMS because you can't come in first. 

Jen, a little self reflection, may be in order, oh, wait...... nevermind.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one shaking my head at the "Thai Food" thing... An un-farewell Jen and Nate. I had to laugh at that shot of them at the end, they're both crazy.




There probably is Thai food in Taiwan.

Just like someone from Kenya saying "I can wait to get to America. I love pizza."


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

InterMurph said:


> The Family Edition is like ice cream: it will revigorate and enjuvenate you.




No more cleavage for me now that Jen's gone.   At least I won't have to listen to their prebreakup bickering anymore, though.

Asian dad is a bit of a tool, but I'm rooting for them - or maybe grandpa and the kid. TK and Rachel are to ditzy for me to root for. If they win, it'll be because they fell into it through good karma (or lots of weed.)


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

There was much rejoicing when Don/Nick were team #3.

For us, I think that we still like TK/Rachel to win, but as everyone else has said.. we would be happy with any of the top 3.

Dad/Christine have really really improved over the past couple of episodes - although I still think that Dad still has the "My Way" attitude.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed how much they've dumbed down the physical challenges for this season? For example, there hasn't been anything resembling the one in #5 where they had a climb a 70 foot rope ladder from a boat up to a bridge in New Zealand. That one almost killed a few of the contestants, especially the large bowling mom.

I see this is the reason that we still have grandpa and hernia dad still in the race. Which is probably a good thing in terms of ratings and excitement. You can't pick the winners in advance based on their physical strength.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

FINALLY, I am so happy that Nate and Jen are gone! And I am even happier that they NEVER came in First!

I'm rooting for grandpa and grandson. 

Don't care much for TK and Rachel, they look like two pot smoking hippies. 

Huge advantage for Christina and her dad - she could speak some of the Asian languages, so that gave them a HUGE leg up. Makes me want to learn some Asian languages too. Don't mind if they win either.

I would have liked the Goths to still be in it though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

omnibus said:


> Did you hear the kid (with grandpa) say he loved "Thai food" when he found out they were going to "Taiwan"
> 
> Good riddance to the blond and her P***y whipped boyfriend!


As others have said, that was Nate. The best part about it was that Ron and Christine were talking about how they were smarter than the other teams, and then they cut to that, and then they cut back to Ron saying, "I think they're pretty smart." 



loubob57 said:


> While the Family Edition was definitely not as good as the rest it still had a few good moments. Like cheering for anything bad that happened to the Weaver family.


While I agree that the Family Edition wasn't as good as the others, I still think it was great TV, and it was kind of fun to see the race stay mostly stateside, as I have been to more of the locations, which was kind of cool.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't get the whole "TK and Rachel make it look easy" thing. They worked hard to make up time. It's not their fault if they are not all stressed out when they catch up. The important thing is that they did catch up. Blame the show, not TK and Rachel if the challenges were too easy or there was bunching.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Luke Wilson is gone!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

montag said:


> I'm real happy with the outcome last night.
> 
> My preference for winner would be:
> 
> ...


Pretty much dead on. I agree that while I could live with any of them. Ron and Chris have really worked very well the last few legs while TK and Rachel have really not played very well. They got lucky on the timing of the opening and then got a very short speed bump. They really haven't played smart lately. I think the only reason they're still in it is that they stayed calm and did not panic when things went wrong. That whole panicy "you need to step up and make the decision" from Jen after she made the wrong decision is why they're out and why they deserved to be out. As lucky as TK and R got, Nate and Jen could have easily been in the game if they had stayed calm.

Don't let the door hit your a$$ on the way out.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> No more cleavage for me now that Jen's gone.   At least I won't have to listen to their prebreakup bickering anymore, though.


Man, she did have Amazing Cleavage...


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> They got lucky on the timing of the opening and then got a very short speed bump.


So who thinks that if TK and Rachael had not been 3 hours behind, the gates would have opened earlier than 10:00 AM?

That seemed pretty forced to me. What tourist attraction waits until 10:00 to open up?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I wonder how much Nate and Jen were edited to seem evil. My wife and I noticed that lots of the meltdowns occurred when they probably were low on food, sleep, and the like. Could explain the "volume" of the comments, but doesn't explain the tendency to be nasty to each other.

That being said, I am glad they are gone too! This will be one of the most enjoyable finales ever, mostly because all 3 teams are generally likable.



scottykempf said:


> .........Not to be mean to old people, but look at who's left. TK and Rachel, Don and Nick, and Christina and Ron. Does seem to give the two 20-somethings an advantage, doesn't it?


Not if they haver the final "leg" or "task" be a puzzle type challenge like the flag challenge they did that one year. Yeah, race on foot to what you think is the end, but then have to solve a puzzle to win. I prefer that, as an equalizer.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> So who thinks that if TK and Rachael had not been 3 hours behind, the gates would have opened earlier than 10:00 AM?
> 
> That seemed pretty forced to me. What tourist attraction waits until 10:00 to open up?


Many tourist attractions don't open until 10:00a in the US. Who knows about Asia.

But the telling thing is that the "hours of operation" signs are always pieces of paper or cardboard taped to the door; they are never (or almost never) permanent signs.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

I think the Speed Bump should have been a "needle in the haystack" type of challenge. They could finish quickly or very slowly.


----------



## kewpie (Jul 29, 2004)

scsiguy72 said:


> That seemed pretty forced to me. What tourist attraction waits until 10:00 to open up?


http://www.tourism.city.osaka.jp/en/search/detail/sightseeing_3147.html

The Floating Garden apparently.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

On the previews they hinted that



Spoiler



the final leg will be in Alaska! It looks fun too.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> I cheered like a maniac and the camera cut to Nick and Don coming up to the mat!!


We actually high-fived at our house. 
I'm rooting for TK and Rachel. :up:


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Not only did Nate expect Thai food in Taiwan, but neither he nor Jen knew the name of the city (they kept pronouncing Taipei as "tuhpie"). They made other similar mistakes with relatively easy geographical locales in past episodes. These were simply not bright people.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I hated when Jen was complaining about how hard her and Nate work but it is for nothing because TK and Rachel catch up anyway. I thought "try slacking off for a while and see how far ahead of you TK and Rachel end up."


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

kewpie said:


> http://www.tourism.city.osaka.jp/en/search/detail/sightseeing_3147.html
> 
> The Floating Garden apparently.


OK I guess they open at 10:00 Am how bout that 

I guess now would be the time for "Who thinks they timed the departures to allow for the last place time to arrive somewhat shortly after the leaders


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ADG said:


> Not only did Nate expect Thai food in Taiwan, but neither he nor Jen knew the name of the city (they kept pronouncing Taipei as "tuhpie"). They made other similar mistakes with relatively easy geographical locales in past episodes. These were simply not bright people.


It always amazes me that teams KNOWING they are going around the world don't study up on names, pronunciations, common phrases, even a bit of history, before going on the RACE. There's always 2-3 teams in each race that seem ignorant of their surroundings.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

On the other hand, I was impressed with Christine's fluency in Chinese and Japanese. She was carrying on regular conversations with the cab drivers, not to mention being able to read the message in the teacup without assistance.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I really wish Jen had gone to the market area looking for a _cow_. It was disappointing that they finally figured out the guy said "clown".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> So who thinks that if TK and Rachael had not been 3 hours behind, the gates would have opened earlier than 10:00 AM?
> 
> That seemed pretty forced to me. What tourist attraction waits until 10:00 to open up?





InterMurph said:


> I'Many tourist attractions don't open until 10:00a in the US. Who knows about Asia.
> 
> But the telling thing is that the "hours of operation" signs are always pieces of paper or cardboard taped to the door; they are never (or almost never) permanent signs.


It's already been pointed out through the link that 10 a.m. was the actual opening time for that attraction, but it should have been fairly obvious from the show. You could clearly see the hours of operation sign as they walked past it at some point. It said 10:00 am - 10:30 p.m. and had lots of other smaller things written on it. It was clearly a sign that wasn't there just for TAR.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> OK I guess they open at 10:00 Am how bout that
> 
> I guess now would be the time for "Who thinks they timed the departures to allow for the last place time to arrive somewhat shortly after the leaders


I always wondered if they plan all of the different events way in advance or do they "wing it" based on many factors and choose what to have the teams do based on those factors. I think the more fair way to do it would be to have everything planned way ahead of time, but I really think that as they arrive at each place, there are a few options of things they can have them do, and then maybe at the pitstop they decide which ones to do based on circumstances.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I really wish Jen had gone to the market area looking for a _cow_. It was disappointing that they finally figured out the guy said "clown".


I was expecting/hoping they'd hear "clown" from the Tai-guy and think he meant "crown" and then go on a wild goose chase.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> On the other hand, I was impressed with Christine's fluency in Chinese and Japanese. She was carrying on regular conversations with the cab drivers, not to mention being able to read the message in the teacup without assistance.


Not too nitpick... but I think that she needed either assistance or confirmation on "clown".


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Good episode - happy to see the teams that made the final 3 are deserving.

I agree the challanges were some of the easiest in the history of TAR. In fact I think this season seemed to be a watered down version of TAR. Not as much drama and such as I would have liked to see. IMO the producers change challanges all the time to even out the playing field.

Pretty cheesy "Speed Bump" does not add anything to the show. Lets get back to begging for dollars on the corner of no mans land.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's already been pointed out through the link that 10 a.m. was the actual opening time for that attraction, but it should have been fairly obvious from the show. You could clearly see the hours of operation sign as they walked past it at some point. It said 10:00 am - 10:30 p.m. and had lots of other smaller things written on it. It was clearly a sign that wasn't there just for TAR.


The sign the 3 early teams came up on had a "TAR" feel to it, but when TK & Rachel arrived, they looked at a more permanent sign that said 1000 to figure out they were not that far behind.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I also wonder if Jen had a major meltdown that wasn't shown.

Nate turn in your man card!


----------



## tcristy (Feb 11, 2005)

> Has anyone else noticed how much they've dumbed down the physical challenges for this season?


I havent watched previous seasons, just started watching while they were in Croatia because I ran out of other things with the strike. I did wonder about how tame this was compared to other adventure races I have seen/heard about. What I've seen so far seems to be just riding around in Taxis and whoever has the best cab driver wins.


----------



## CsrLiz344 (Apr 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I always wondered if they plan all of the different events way in advance or do they "wing it" based on many factors and choose what to have the teams do based on those factors. I think the more fair way to do it would be to have everything planned way ahead of time, but I really think that as they arrive at each place, there are a few options of things they can have them do, and then maybe at the pitstop they decide which ones to do based on circumstances.


A few years back, they had an interview online with the producer of the show, and he explained how he and his wife (name?) went around the world and picked the places, and made arrangements for all the challenges.
Makes sense, I don't think you could pull into town 2 days ahead, and make all the necessary plans.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Was definitely Nate who thought that Thai food came from Taipai. What an idiot.

I am just so glad they are gone!!

I think I am rooting for TK & Rachel, but I also like Ron & Christina. They really have come a long way in terms of getting along and him learning to control his temper and treat her with more respect. It seems that is what a lot of teams with troubled relationships are hoping to get out of the race -- but usually things just deteriorate further. So I give them a big :up: for that, and Christina deserves even more props for putting up with her dad even when he's being such an ass. I like her a lot. She seems very balanced and down-to-earth, especially considering how difficult her dad is. I wonder what Mom is like!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you, suckah!!!

Man, like everybody else, I am so happy to see the b!itch from hell get eliminated.

_Be a man!! Make a decision!! Whaaaaah!!!_ (Yeah, force him to make a decision so you can berate him for it.)

I almost felt sorry for Nate at the end when he started crying. Almost. I just don't understand why he would want anything to do with her, let alone continue in a relationship with her. (Not that he was much better, but iirc, she was the one shouting "I hate you SO MUCH right now!" Nice. Especially on national TV in front of all your friends and family.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tcristy said:


> I havent watched previous seasons, just started watching while they were in Croatia because I ran out of other things with the strike. I did wonder about how tame this was compared to other adventure races I have seen/heard about. What I've seen so far seems to be just riding around in Taxis and whoever has the best cab driver wins.


This show is much more about the locations and sights than it is about the challenges. Occasionally the challenges are very cool, but more often than not, they're not much more than "go here, get a clue."


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> This show is much more about the locations and sights than it is about the challenges. Occasionally the challenges are very cool, but more often than not, they're not much more than "go here, get a clue."


I agree with that . . . but otoh, almost every season has had at least one (or more) "extreme" challenge that involves bungee jumping, rock climbing, skydiving, etc. I'll never forget the bowling moms pushing themselves on the rappeling (or whatever it was), when it seemed like they'd never make it.

This season does seem to involve fewer "extreme" sports than most seasons. I assumed they did so deliberately to give some of the "oldsters" a better chance. So far most of the winners have been young-ish and physically strong. But maybe they are saving the extreme challenges for the finale.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I agree with that . . . but otoh, almost every season has had at least one (or more) "extreme" challenge that involves bungee jumping, rock climbing, skydiving, etc. I'll never forget the bowling moms pushing themselves on the rappeling (or whatever it was), when it seemed like they'd never make it.
> 
> This season does seem to involve fewer "extreme" sports than most seasons. I assumed they did so deliberately to give some of the "oldsters" a better chance. So far most of the winners have been young-ish and physically strong. But maybe they are saving the extreme challenges for the finale.


Info regarding the finale:


Spoiler



From the promos shown for the finale, it looks like there will be a fairly difficult ice climb in Alaska, so maybe that will satisfy those who have been wanting something a little more extreme.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Seems to me this is one of the only times we've ever seen 1) teams exchanging money, and 2) teams waiting in line for immigration. A nice peek at things that normally get edited out.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I've seen them in past seasons exchange money or forget to and they had to find a bank to do it (one of the older couples this happened to.. they were also in the All stars)


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> TK and Rachel are to ditzy for me to root for. If they win, it'll be because they fell into it through good karma (or lots of weed.)


Heh, it takes something to be that mellow.

I'm rooting for them anyway. They're the only ones I'd want to hang out with IRL.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

danplaysbass said:


> On the previews they hinted that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wasn't a large portion of the final episodes of Season one there? Joe and Bill were there when they were told that the race was over.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't a large portion of the final episodes of Season one there? Joe and Bill were there when they were told that the race was over.





Spoiler



Considering that most seasons have gone around the world toward the East, the final leg has had them returning across the Pacific more often than not. Accordingly, they've stopped in either Alaska or Hawaii during the finale of many of the seasons.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

MisterBubble said:


> Wow... this is scary. A final 3 I can actually live with. I wouldn't be upset if any of them won...


+1


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> It always amazes me that teams KNOWING they are going around the world don't study up on names, pronunciations, common phrases, even a bit of history, before going on the RACE. There's always 2-3 teams in each race that seem ignorant of their surroundings.


There's ignorant, then there's stupid. Not being familiar with a city/country name when you read the clue is bad enough when it's a large metropolis. But after spending a dozen hours traveling to it, hearing announcements at the airport and on the plane you'd think it would sink in a little.

Not knowing the name the first time you read it: Ignorant.
Not knowing the name after hearing it 100 times: Stupid


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Not too nitpick... but I think that she needed either assistance or confirmation on "clown".


Sounded like she didn't recognize the word but knew what it was when the native read it to her.

Anyone else catch the Mission: Impossible riff during the corner breakdown of Jen just before the commercial?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The roadblock was lame. They just had to sit there. Everyone took the exact same amount of time so what was the point...:down:


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that most seasons have gone around the world toward the East, the final leg has had them returning across the Pacific more often than not. Accordingly, they've stopped in either Alaska or Hawaii during the finale of many of the seasons.





Spoiler



In almost every race, the final leg has ended somewhere in the Continental USA after an intermediary stop somewhere that the racers would not need to go through US Customs when getting to the final city...Hawaii and Alaska have been the most common, but they've also done Puerto Rico and Canada (where you clear customs before boarding your flight). Race #10 was the only time this didn't happen, they went from Paris to New York.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

So does the early show interview the booted off people anymore. I am kind of curious as to what Nate and Jen might say about how they were portrayed.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

You have to watch the "Behind the Scenes with Phil" in Taipei (at cbs.com), where he runs the jagged rocks. It's hilarious!

Deb


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

MarkofT said:


> Sounded like she didn't recognize the word but knew what it was when the native read it to her.


One of the locals even spelled clown "c-o-w" which added confusion - I think this was with another team, though. Then the team said "Do you mean moo with horns, or red nose?" and cleared it up.


----------



## mikieminnow (Mar 16, 2004)

> Don't care much for TK and Rachel, they look like two pot smoking hippies.


And your point is??? 

Like the hippies that won a past season, they've worked very hard at the race while being able to keep their wits about them perfectly. Few if any meltdowns along the way. It's not about the pot, it's about the attitude.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

zalusky said:


> So does the early show interview the booted off people anymore. I am kind of curious as to what Nate and Jen might say about how they were portrayed.


I have had a wishlist all season for "EARLY SHOW AMAZING RACE" and it hasn't caught anything. I manually recorded Monday's Early Show and there was no Amazing Race segment. I hope they'll continue to have the check presentation ceremony on there.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Joules1111 said:


> We actually high-fived at our house.
> I'm rooting for TK and Rachel. :up:


as did Penny and I 

The two numbnuts who were DQ'ed did make a valid point when they said the remaining competition was weak - too bad they were weaker 

I'm in the any of the three could win and I would be fine with that - but really, these three remaining teams, in retrospect, don't stack up with previous season's final three. Thoughts?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I'm the only one that wanted to see Nate and Jen stick around. They were a mess but an entertaining mess. The challenges and other players are just so boring especially when Ron is being nice to his daughter that there simply isn't much interesting going on. That speedbump was so gimmicky. Took them a couple minutes just to be equalized by the opening of the floating garden. Lame.

TK and Rachel really are lucky to still be in the game. Walking right past the clue box while Rachel was whining that they were in the wrong place. They were really lucky that they didn't decide to go back down. Would have cost them the game.

I think the old man is the most entertaining person left now. I don't get a creepy vibe from him. Just a guy who tells it like it is. He's funny.

Frank


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

fmowry said:


> TK and Rachel really are lucky to still be in the game. Walking right past the clue box while Rachel was whining that they were in the wrong place. They were really lucky that they didn't decide to go back down. Would have cost them the game.


I don't know if I would call consciously making the right decision to stay up there and look "luck." TK resisted her whining and kept looking. Seems like just good playing and not luck at all to me.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

One thing different this year is we have a 2/3 chance that an older person will win with.
However both of the old guys I think would really struggle in an athletic challenge.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

stalemate said:


> I don't know if I would call consciously making the right decision to stay up there and look "luck." TK resisted her whining and kept looking. Seems like just good playing and not luck at all to me.


I think they noticed the camera crew weren't following them around any more, then noticed the crew were standing there filming the clue box, waiting for TK & R to "find" it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

One thing that nobody has mentioned about this episode is how they used the previous episode to fake us out. In the previous episode, we saw TK & Rachel getting their tickets in India and then never saw them again until the end of the episode. In this episode, they left the Floating Garden and were en route to the airport, and then we saw the planes take off and saw the passengers in them and didn't see TK & Rachel. But suddenly, when the teams are in line for customs in Taipei, there's TK & Rachel. I wonder if they were on the same flight as the other teams and they just weren't seen, or if there were two flights that got in at roughly the same time and TK & Rachel just came in on the other one.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

fmowry said:


> I guess I'm the only one that wanted to see Nate and Jen stick around. They were a mess but an entertaining mess. The challenges and other players are just so boring especially when Ron is being nice to his daughter that there simply isn't much interesting going on.


If you want conflict, the current season of TAR Asia is for you. One spouse constantly yelling until the other spouse breaks down in tears. And it's not one of the Asian teams - it's the American team. HWSNBN can step aside as most obnoxious TAR player ever. Oh yeah, it's the wife yelling and her ex-Marine husband crying.

TAR Asia is a train wreck for a host of other reasons (mis-managed bunching and unequal detour tasks), but if you want conflict it's the one to watch.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Taipei


 Oops!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

andyw715 said:


> The best moment, a birthday Jen will never forget, is Jen picking her wedge at the stunt car place....classy girl there....


I couldn't get that picture out of my mind. Come on girl, you know you're being recorded!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> On the other hand, I was impressed with Christine's fluency in Chinese and Japanese. She was carrying on regular conversations with the cab drivers, not to mention being able to read the message in the teacup without assistance.


That was impressive as hell. Especially considering her Father can't speak anything but english. She seems like a BRILLIANT girl. I'm shocked she's not married. All you single guys out there? This girl is a catch!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

bareyb said:


> That was impressive as hell. Especially considering her Father can't speak anything but english.


I distinctly heard Ron speaking Chinese (Mandarin? not sure what dialect) at least once or twice. I think Ron and Christina used it to speak to each other on occasion, iirc, so I assumed she learned it at home.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> I distinctly heard Ron speaking Chinese (Mandarin? not sure what dialect) at least once or twice. I think Ron and Christina used it to speak to each other on occasion, iirc, so I assumed she learned it at home.


He said something like "you better take the lead since I don't speak..." Come to think of it, he may have said he didn't speak Japanese and that would explain him being able to speak Chinese.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

bareyb said:


> He said something like "you better take the lead since I don't speak..." Come to think of it, he may have said he didn't speak Japanese and that would explain him being able to speak Chinese.


He said he didn't speak Japanese.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well there you go. Thanks Steve.


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

I got to break out the "Run Hippies, RUN!" line again.

My wife is getting a little miffed that everytime Rachel is onscreen I can't help but mention "she's so cute".


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Magnolia88 said:


> Happy Birthday to you, suckah!!!
> 
> Man, like everybody else, I am so happy to see the b!itch from hell get eliminated.
> 
> ...


I wanted to yell at the screen "Step away from the crazy lady! Run as far from her as possible!"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

dvdapex said:


> My wife is getting a little miffed that everytime Rachel is onscreen I can't help but mention "she's so cute".


I try to limit myself to once per episode. And I find if I say "_they're_ so cute" it doesn't get me *the stare*.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dvdapex said:


> My wife is getting a little miffed that everytime Rachel is onscreen I can't help but mention "she's so cute".


Dude, you'd better learn to hold your tongue around your wife. If you can't even exercise discretion with someone like Rachel, you're going to really get yourself in trouble when you see someone that's truly hot.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Rachel is seriously hot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

macquariumguy said:


> Rachel is seriously hot.


Really?  While I admit that it's a subjective thing, and you're welcome to your opinion, I'd think if that were the consensus, you would have been hearing people in these threads talk about her hotness all season. I remember reading where people loved Vyxsin's boobs, and Jen's cleavage, and lamenting the fact that Staella got eliminated early, and that Rachel shouldn't wear gray stretch pants, but I don't remember a chorus of people talking about how hot Rachel is.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't understand why there is always a couple every race who thinks going on the Race will help their relationship? Especially if it is rocky to begin with. Over the course of the race, it is easy to get consumed in the race while not paying much attention to the relationship, thus the figtiing and such, IMO. True, the race may bring couples more together but it just seems it hurts more than it helps.

I thought at the very end after the pit stop that Nate was going to ask Jen if they could try their relationship again. But I'd be surprised if they were still together.

I'll miss their chaos!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really?  While I admit that it's a subjective thing, and you're welcome to your opinion, I'd think if that were the consensus, you would have been hearing people in these threads talk about her hotness all season. I remember reading where people loved Vyxsin's boobs, and Jen's cleavage, and lamenting the fact that Staella got eliminated early, and that Rachel shouldn't wear gray stretch pants, but I don't remember a chorus of people talking about how hot Rachel is.


Maybe it was the peek-a-boo we saw on the train. Rachel must have been wearing a swimsuit top from the underwater jeep.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really?  While I admit that it's a subjective thing, and you're welcome to your opinion, I'd think if that were the consensus, you would have been hearing people in these threads talk about her hotness all season. I remember reading where people loved Vyxsin's boobs, and Jen's cleavage, and lamenting the fact that Staella got eliminated early, and that Rachel shouldn't wear gray stretch pants, but I don't remember a chorus of people talking about how hot Rachel is.


There's much more to hotness than cleavage. Consensus has a to do with it either. Put me in the camp that thinks Rachel's a serious cutie.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Rachel is seriously hot.


Dude,.....seriously? not!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dssturbo1 said:


> Dude,.....seriously? not!


What can I say? She's my kind of girl.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

fmowry said:


> I guess I'm the only one that wanted to see Nate and Jen stick around. They were a mess but an entertaining mess.


nope, I totally agree with you...it won't be as much fun without Jen...I didn't want her to win, but I wanted to be entertained for the finale!

Rachel is very cute...like a lost puppy kind of cute...she seems so fragile and has hinted that her life was miserable until she met TK...so you can just see her happiness as very genuine and also very new to her...it's VERY sweet...

this is why I'm rooting for TK and Rachel...Rachel is cute, and TK treats her very nicely...

on a side note: Christine has spoken to her dad in Chinese before (once when she told him to leave her alone)...so the only other language she learned was Japanese (and she said she lived in Japan for some time as well)...that was a HUGE advantage...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Idearat said:


> There's much more to hotness than cleavage. Consensus has a to do with it either. Put me in the camp that thinks Rachel's a serious cutie.


Cute != hot though. She's cute in a naive little girl way. Not hot in a naughty school girl with checkered miniskirt way.

Frank


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Cute != hot though. She's cute in a naive little girl way. Not hot in a naughty school girl with checkered miniskirt way.


Agreed. :up:

IMO she's better than "hot" because she's more of the "girl next door" type... and that means "obtainable".


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Agreed. :up:
> 
> IMO she's better than "hot" because she's more of the "girl next door" type... and that means "obtainable".


I could go with Obtainably Hot


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Cute != hot though. She's cute in a naive little girl way. Not hot in a naughty school girl with checkered miniskirt way.
> 
> Frank


To each their own. I'll take a cute girl who's real over some plastic poser in a slutty costume.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

how about a cute woman who's real in a slutty costume?

Best of Both Worlds?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> how about a cute woman who's real in a slutty costume?


I'll allow it!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

beeman65 said:


> I thought at the very end after the pit stop that Nate was going to ask Jen if they could try their relationship again. But I'd be surprised if they were still together.
> 
> I'll miss their chaos!


Nate and Jen are still together, and they credit going on the race with saving their relationship:

http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...jennifer-parker-nathan-hagstrom-dish-6393.php



> *Reality TV World*: So to follow-up on that and confirm your earlier comment, are you two still dating now or have you gone your separate ways?
> 
> *Nathan*: We actually got back from the race and we took some time apart. But we actually are back together now and our relationship has never been better.
> 
> ...


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

> *Jen:* It helped us crank out all the nooks and crannies


As seen at the last roadblock!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

BluesFools said:


> I think they noticed the camera crew weren't following them around any more, then noticed the crew were standing there filming the clue box, waiting for TK & R to "find" it.


I'll bet they film the clue box way ahead of time, maybe even before any teams get there, so it's a stock shot. Otherwise, a team definitely COULD look for the camera crew instead of the box. And I don't think the camera crew ever seperates from the team, as again, that could influence the game.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

macquariumguy said:


> What can I say? She's my kind of girl.


+1

While she's not porn star hot like say JEN is, she's very cute, and like you, I am probably more attracted to cute than to porn star hot. Maybe it's because those hot girls have always been outta reach?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> +1
> 
> While she's not porn star hot like say JEN is, she's very cute, and like you, I am probably more attracted to cute than to porn star hot. Maybe it's because those hot girls have always been outta reach?


"Obtainable"?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Am I the only one that doesn't think Jen is hot at all?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

stalemate said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't think Jen is hot at all?


No, I'm with you there. Of course in person all bets are off


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> No, I'm with you there. Of course in person all bets are off


Well sure. But going based on just what we've seen in the show, she is definitely not hot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> No, I'm with you there. Of course in person all bets are off


Well, I think she is hot if you go strictly by looks, but her personality is cold, so I think eliminates her from my definition of totally hot.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Well, I think she is hot if you go strictly by looks, but her personality is cold, so I think eliminates her from my definition of totally hot.


I don't even think she is hot if you just go by looks.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

stalemate said:


> I don't even think she is hot if you just go by looks.


I don't think either are hot. Rachel appears to have the body of a 12 year old boy. I'm not into that. In fact, she looks illegal young to me. Jen looks like average blond chick.

Frank


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought the moment they showed at the end between Nathan and Jen after they lost was very touching...once the stress was gone, it showed them as very human...

/must say something "manly" now

I bet the make-up sex is Phenomenal with Jen


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Nate and Jen are still together, and they credit going on the race with saving their relationship:


Maybe they realized that yelling at each other and calling each other stupid was the natural state of their relationship. They are perfect for each other.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I thought the moment they showed at the end between Nathan and Jen after they lost was very touching...once the stress was gone, it showed them as very human
> 
> ...
> 
> I bet the make-up sex is Phenomenal with Jen


(1) I thought that ending bit was fake fake FAKE. Either that or just *sooo* stooopid.

(2) DEFINITELY.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

scottykempf said:


> Maybe they realized that yelling at each other and calling each other stupid was the natural state of their relationship. They are perfect for each other.


Maybe they realized after the show aired no one else in America would want either of them.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Idearat said:


> Maybe they realized after the show aired no one else in America would want either of them.


It never ceases to amaze me how foolish people can act with camera men standing only two feet away. I think they both made complete fools of themselves. The only redeeming thing about making a fool of yourself on TV is that nobody will remember you ever existed in six months.


----------



## NOCOVIC (Jan 11, 2008)

Jen was the most whiney little kid I have ever seen and Nathan was just as foolish as her. I have never been so pleased to see people loose on a reality show.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I just now got to this...and to watching. Like everyone in this thread, I was cheering loudly when it wasn't Nate and Jen on the mat for third. Woo hoo!!!

The always pleasant Jen (cough) even managed to throw off one of the chestnuts of some previous whiny contestants on this show who happen to be female - "YOU'RE THE MAN! YOU MAKE THE DECISION!" That's Jen for "my brain hurts, and I want you to do something I can yell at you for later!"

So, Jen, assuming you'd have survived this leg and if (shudder) you guys won the million, would he be entitled to your half-million as well?  What, you're suddenly a team of equal partners again?

Nate was no prize, either, always quick with the over-the-top "worst evar" characterization of Jen. She's bad, but for crying out loud, insulting her at most turns isn't a good idea. He should have figured that out by now.

It seemed like fate led them to stick with the early decision to take a train and a bus instead of a cab, and since they were bullheaded as usual, that basically cost them everything.

I'm shocked that they're apparently together, as a result of going through the race. Good for them. What's that about two people deserving each other?

Like nearly everyone else, I'm also thrilled I have three teams I would all not mind winning.

In order:

1) TK & Rachel. OK, so they could be a LITTLE more competitive. But my favorite teams know how not to fly off the handle and self-destruct based on a TV reality show competition, million dollars or no. They're the anti-Nate & Jen, and I got some pleasure out of the discussion on the high speed train about N&J being upset, and Jen whining like TK & Rachel even being on the train was some sort of Personal Insult to her. (Yes, Jen! You're right! The producers secretly picked up TK & Rachel in a helicopter and dropped them into the train, JUST TO TICK YOU OFF!  )

2) Ron & Christina. I was by far not Ron's biggest fan when he started spouting off and berating his daughter in early legs. But...though he's still not perfect, boy, did he learn. Talk about a relationship that should drastically improve after the race! He dialed himself and his power trips back a few notches, and found out that he can actually let Christina drive the team, and do it capably. Christina is a smart, very sharp young woman and has handled her father well. Talk about "Team Turnaround"!

3) Don & Nick. A little separation here on my list. They're OK, and it's cool to see a guy as old as Don be part of a winning team - I'm assuming he'd be, by far, the oldest winner and it'd be the latest finish for an older team member. My father is slightly younger than him, and that's appealing. I'm not a big fan of this team, but I'd MUCH rather have them than "Team Whiners", and I won't be overly disappointed if they win.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh, and I don't really find either Jen or Rachel majorly attractive in "that way".

Jen, despite her cleavage and all that, A) isn't my type and B) I'd have to get the annoying whiner voice and actions out of my head.

Rachel's very cute. She's also closer to my type, but she feels like more of a younger sister type to me than a potential girlfriend.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

stalemate said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't think Jen is hot at all?


No.


----------

